# Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???



## flohkrebs (20. Nov. 2010)

hallo!

Mit großem Interesse und immer wieder "ja!! genau!" "ohh...  doch nicht..." hab ich jetzt den Thread über Schlammsauger Marke Eigenbau gelesen ....

Wir hatten vorgehabt, den Schlamm (oder ist das eher schon Erde?) am Boden unseres Teiches im Sommer, im Badeanzug mit Schaufeln herauszuholen....
*Nur* um der totalen Verlandung vorzubeugen - ich will den "Lebensraum Teichboden" behalten! Also es geht im Grunde um die unterste Teichschicht, die Erde und die kleinen Steinchen und das ganze "Volumen" - eine Schlammschicht ist ok - die soll bleiben!

Aber jetzt hab ich arge Zweifel, ob das mit den Schaufeln wirklich so eine gute Idee ist - denn dabei wäre es wohl unvermeidlich, dass wir viel sauerstoffzehrenden ¿ (Ironie) Schlamm aufwirbeln - der tät uns dann alles Leben im Teich töten??
Wir haben ja einen Forellenteich - ständig Frischwasser vom Bach (leider bringt dieses Wasser auch immer recht viel "Material" herein), auf jeden Fall sind unsere Fische und teilweise auch das "wilde Leben" im Teich sehr sauerstoffbedürftig!!
Täten die Fische und anderen Tierchen das überleben?
(Teich ist nirgends wirklich viel tiefer als einen Meter - schätze ich)

Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen??
Die "händische Teichenterdung" (also reingehn und schaufeln), das ginge bei uns nur Juli oder August, weil das Wasser recht kalt ist! 
Dass dabei Tierchen sterben werden, ist mir klar - so sehr ich es bedaure... aber ich will wenigstens verhindern, dass alle sterben 
- damit sich das Leben in unserem Teich nach der Reinigungsaktion schnell wieder erholen kann - so eine Aktion werden wir sicher nicht jährlich machen.......

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hi Flohkrebs,

zieh doch mit Deiner Frage um ins Thema Schlammsauger Eigenbau, das Thema het eh sein Eigenleben entwickelt, aber dort wird gerade häftig darüber diskutiert.

Ich schreib Dir meine Meinung, wenn Du umgezogen bist, sonst führen wir die Debatte 2 mal.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## luci (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hi Thomas

ich glaube nicht das es besonders förderlich ist wenn das Thema mit bei 
deinen Fred diskutiert wird. Das sind komplett zwei Paar verschiedene 
Schuhe. Wenn ihr schon dort versucht einen Koiteich in einen Naturteich 
umzudiskutieren, wäre es hier total sinnlos. Nimm einfach mal die Daten 
die in Flohkrebs sein Profil angegeben sind. Hier geht es gewiss nicht darum eine Tonne Schlamm raus zu holen um daraus __ Libellen oder Molchlarven rauszuklauben.  Wenn er sich nur über 1 cm 
Schlamm aufregen würde sind es bei seiner Teichgröße ( ich streite mich 
nicht um den m²) nach Adam Riese rund 3 m³. Was wohl eher Realistisch 
ist sind 10 cm die raus sollen, dann sind wir bei 30 m³ Schlamm, was  1 
1/2 mal deine Teichgröße ist oder 100 große Mülltonnen Schlamm. 
Ich glaube nicht das Flohkrebs gewillt ist diesen Berg weiter anwachsen 
zu lassen oder darauf zu warten bis die Pflanzen den Dreck aufgefressen haben. Hier haben wir ein Perfektes Beispiel von Verlandung wie 
schon zig mal von dsp angesprochen aber nie richtig beachtet wurde.

@ Flohkrebs

Du schreibst 



> ständig Frischwasser vom Bach (leider bringt dieses Wasser auch
> immer recht viel "Material" herein),



Warum entsogst du es nicht auch wieder auf diesem Wege. 
Selbstverständlich geht das nicht von Heute auf Morgen. Aber wenn ein 
Zulauf da ist muß ja auch ein Ablauf da sein. Ablauf  in geeigneter Form
 verschließen und einen überdimensionierten Staubsaugerschlauch 
anschließen und einfach den Dreck in den Abfluß. Jeden Tag ein klein 
Wenig, so ist er auch Irgendwann verschwunden ohne Entsorgungskosten. 
Ist nur mal so ein Gedankengang von mir, ob es realisierbar ist kann ich
 mangels Kenntniss der örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht sagen. Ein Foto 
wäre sicherlich hilfreich. Da gibt es bestimmt noch andere Möglichkeiten
 außer der Schaufel was angesichts der Menge wohl auch nicht die Lößung 
ist.

Gruß luci


----------



## flohkrebs (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

hallo!



luci schrieb:


> und einfach den Dreck in den Abfluß. Jeden Tag ein klein
> Wenig, so ist er auch Irgendwann verschwunden




Ja, so haben wir es gemacht, als wir den Teich übernommen haben - aber inzwischen haben wir erfahren, dass das verboten ist, weil der Forellenkot "giftig" ist für den nachfolgenden Bach....

Das Problem ist halt auch, dass es voriges Jahr einige große Überschwemmungen gegeben hat, welche viel "Material" in unseren Teich gespült haben - vor allem Erde, frisch gemähtes angepapptes Heu und Kies von der Strasse :

Ein bisschen Schlamm stört mich gar nicht (im Gegenteil!) - ich will nur verhindern, dass der Teich völlig verlandet!!

Forellen wühlen zumindest nicht, sie brauchen oder mögen den Schlam auch gar nicht besonders, der ist eher fürs Forellenfutter und die __ Frösche gedacht - wir haben so wenig Fische drin, da hat einiges Platz aber trotzdem will ich diese viele Erde raushaben!!

Es geht ja bei mir nicht wirklich um den Schlamm - nur insofern, dass ich eben Sorgen hab, viel "Bodenschlamm" aufzuwirbeln, wenn wir die darunter liegende Erde herausschaufeln.......
weil da im anderen Strang was von "sauerstoffzehrend" (bedeutet in meinen Ohren "giftig für Forellen und Bachflohkrebse") gestanden ist  

Anders wirds wohl nicht gehen??
Ich tät halt gerne vermeiden, dass wir den ganzen Teich leeren müssen für diese Reinigung! Dabei geht doch sicher noch mehr Leben ein?? 
Deshalb wollte ich es "bei gefülltem Teich" erledigen - aber das wär sinnlos, wenn der aufegwirbelte Schlamm tatsächlich so giftig ist.... *verwirrt*

Vielleicht sollte ich es einfach wagen - nicht alles auf einmal, sondern Stück für Stück, damit sich das Leben in den gerade ruhigen Teil des Teiches zurückziehen kann??

Wird dann aber sicherlich den ganzen Sommer dauern 

liebe Grüße!


----------



## jochen (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hallo,

kurz und knapp...

du hast doch geschrieben das euer Teich, ständig vom Bach durchflossen wird,
er ist also genauso aufgebaut wie unsere Forellenteiche im Fränkischen.

Stetiger Zu,- und Abfluss.

Ich sehe kein Problem darin wenn du den Bodenschlamm abschaufelst, (schon mehrfach selbst praktiziert)
da ja ein sofortiger Wasserwechsel und Der wiederum dauerhaft anliegt.

Was anderes wäre es, wenn die Brühe in einem "normalen Gartenteich" mit geschlossenen Pumpenkreislauf zirkulieren würde.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Nikolai (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hallo Flohkrebs,

mit einer Schaufel unter Wasser zu arbeiten, wird nur wenig Erfolg haben, da gerade der leichte Faulschlamm von der Schaufel gespült wird und sich im Wasser verteilt. Besser ist, Du schöpfst den Schlamm mit einem stabilen Blecheimer ab und deponierst ihn am Rande, bis er abgetrocknet ist. Wenn Du das Stück für Stück erledigst, was bei 300 qm eh so sein wird, bleiben Deinen Fischen genügend Rückzugsmöglichkeiten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jochen (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hi Nikolai,

gut erkannt,
natürlich muss man das mit geeigneten Schöpfkellen machen.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hi Flohkrebs,

ich stimme Nikolai und Jochen zu. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit der laufenden Pflege ist? 
Ich hatte früher einen Teich mit richtig viel Unrat. 

Ich habe mir mit mehreren Schluächen und Düsen eine Strömung gebaut. Mit einem scharfen Strahl habe ich dann Frischwasser in den Teich gepumpt. (Was den Fischen übrigens gut gefallen hat, dien haben sich immer in die Strömung gelegt)
Das aufgewühlte Zeugs habe ich von der drehenden Stömung in eine Regentonne überlaufen lassen. dort war eine Tauchpumpe drin, die das Zeugs auf die Beete gepumpt hat. 

Ich denke, die Variante ist nicht genial, aber da Filtern bei Dir auch nicht hilft und jedes Jahr mit Eimern tauchen auch nicht unbedingt Spaß macht, ist es eine Variante, die mir damals eingefallen ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hi Flohkrebs,
spannender Teich!
Das mit der Giftigkeit des Forellenkot´s halte ich für einen ausgemachten Unsinn
(was leider nicht heisst, dass das nicht Ahnungslos - auch offizielle - glauben können):
Der ist nicht "giftiger" als anderer Kot 
und da kommt´s vor allem auf die Menge bzw. die Konzentration an,
denn die Forellen aus dem Wildbach vergiften den ja schließlich auch nicht!
In dem kalten, nährstoffarmen und sauerstoffreichen Gewässer 
werden die Ausscheidungen sehr schnell oxidiert und mineralisiert
und das was sich da in deinem Teich angsammelt hat, 
ist nur zu einem verschwindend geringen Prozentsatz von den Forellen stammen wird.

Jetzt werden die Anrainer und sonstige Beobachter sicher hellhörig, 
wenn du recht zackig 30 m³ Schlamm-Sand-Gemisch weiter unten in den Bach kippst,
aber so nach und nach kann da niemand etwas dagegen haben 
bzw. wird´s niemand merken.
Ich würde also den Ablauf des Wassers über einen dicken Schlauch bewerkstelligen,
der weit in deinen Teich hineinragt und dort am Boden liegend Schlamm und Wasser schlürft. 
Über Seile kann der täglich in eine andere Position gebracht werden
und so nach und nach den gesamten Teichboden staubsaugen.


----------



## luci (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlamm"saugen" mit Schaufel???*

Hi Flohkrebs,



> Jetzt werden die Anrainer und sonstige Beobachter sicher hellhörig,
> wenn du recht zackig 30 m³ Schlamm-Sand-Gemisch weiter unten in den Bach kippst,
> aber so nach und nach kann da niemand etwas dagegen haben
> bzw. wird´s niemand merken.
> ...



Genauso ungefähr hatte ich das gemeint, konnte es bloß nicht so schön blumig umschreiben wie dsp. Auch kann ich mich den ersten Absatz anschließen, wer will denn dir verbieten den Dreck der ankommt einfach nur als Durchgangsposten zu betrachten. Aber ich weiß Paragraphen sind auch manchmal wie Gummi. Deshalb immer ein klein wenig so das keiner was merkt, da wo kein Kläger da auch kein Richter.

Gruß luci


----------

